# Not a Ladies joke



## Diabeticblue (Oct 22, 2009)

The perfect Man and the perfect Woman are walking along a footpath when they spot a ?50 note lying on the floor. Now the question is Who picks it up????





The perfect Man of course because the other one is a figment of someones imagination.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 22, 2009)

There are two things men consistently get wrong... 











everything they do and everything they say.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Oct 22, 2009)

Woman keep saying they can multitask.......so why can't they have sex, and a headache at the same time??????????


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 23, 2009)

Pilots miss airport... by 150 miles! Why is it men will never ask directions?


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 23, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Pilots miss airport... by 150 miles! Why is it men will never ask directions?



To be fair, they were probably distracted by a woman!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Oct 23, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> To be fair, they were probably distracted by a woman!



Or to tired from working all hours to pay for shoes.............incoming


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 25, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Or to tired from working all hours to pay for shoes.............incoming



Incoming! Take cover!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 25, 2009)

Men have a thing about shoes too... Buying them I mean?


----------

